# Question about aeroponics



## Elephant Man (Oct 6, 2006)

I know this is only my 2nd post, please don't freak out...I am only hypothesizing.

I am learning almost as much from a freind (NFT for years) as I am on this forum...I learn VERY fast.

She uses large pvc pipe (horizontal) with large holes on top (rockwool) and nutes flow (small stream) through roots. I haven't really found any pics yet of this setup, but she swears by it. I have not seen hers, but have enjoyed the fruits MANY times . She was taught this and is not a very scientific or experimental person, she did not even know this type of setup was called NFT until I told her, I figured that out by searching and reading (not new to forums ).

I, on the other hand, am very scientific and usually refuse "tried and tested" for the "moon or bust" method just being honest .
I know some old schoolers might get offended, or just miffed at a lack of experience, I apologize here and now, but have to say that I have an excellent track record in experimental endeavers . Not to mention, initial investment is actually very low when compared to my "younger" hobbies. Chances are good loss potential = some free clippings.

Her setup seems to be NFT to me, until the roots hit the resevoir, then it seems it would become DWC? I understand the added benefit of larger time window in case of power outage/pump loss by roots being in the water, I like her setup. But I can only compare it to setup pics I have found on here (so far), and haven't found any pics like hers. Anybody link me to a pic similar to hers or running something like this?

 and the question you have all been waiting for...(sorry)

It seems to me to utilize aeroponics (and acheive proposed gains) you would want to keep the roots from touching water (just mist) to prevent the growth of water roots? So I'm trying to design something with this in mind based loosely on her method with sprayers. Everyone is welcome to comment, please post pics, ideas.

Let me go ahead and add that this is just a developing idea way in the back of my head. I intend to constuct multiple rooms starting with a very basic germination to donor mother in soil (veggin') and work my way up. I like the DIY ebb and tide (nice job Stoney Bud!) and probably will start with one of those, because I nearly have all that stuff laying around or readibly available free (long time hobbyist and construction worker). But as soon as possible I will have a "test" room to try something exotic , just stuck in my dna to never accept that something is as good as it is going to get   .

Thanks again for having me!


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 7, 2006)

I found this Astrogrow thing that seems close to this hypothetical setup, but it seems to me that the roots are still going to lay in the water, making this actually an NFT setup (am I right?).

Not that it isn't nice.


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, my journal is up, with an ebb and flow going in, mothers in dirt...

But I still got all this experimental stuff in mind on the back burner.

I am still looking for someone to hypothesize with me on the ideas (and more) above.

But for now, I wil continue to shove ahead on my own.

Aside from considering my theory of a simple way to seperate roots and water (only mist), it seems the real problem is constant blockage of misters, so considering that too:

Can anyone tell me, if I filter the water, how small in microns can I go before I start removing necessary nutes, trace stuff?  Assuming I am using a hydroponics nutrient solution - such as GH Flora series.

Thanks


----------



## KADE (Oct 21, 2006)

Basically... anything where the roots are mostly suspended in the air.. is aeroponics.... a lot of setups... eventually turn into nft or dwc after a bit.

 Take my new setup I made... I used to have sprayers on the roots underneath... but if a sprayer clogs u dont know about it until it is too late and the plant is dead.
So i have a drip stake setup... after the plants grow larger... the roots grow into the return piping... making a sorta nft setup... then finally they grow into the res making it dwc... but still an aero setup...  if roots are suspended in the air u get maximum oxygen to the roots and maximum growth


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 22, 2006)

Cool, I was actually waiting for you and a couple others to chime in.  I would love to see pics of your setup.  Have you ever tried any sort of filter, or do you constantly replace misters?


----------



## KADE (Oct 22, 2006)

i've never had it happen, but had a friend that did.. i saw the aftermath... 
sprayers clog from salts buildups... this is why i like drip stakes...  stick em in wherever u want the water.


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 22, 2006)

Can't wait till I get some clones going to try some weird stuff, I would really like your input in my grow journal in about 6 weeks.

The bud pics are cool, the old mother pics are awesome, but I wanna see some root pics !


----------



## KADE (Oct 22, 2006)

Are ya talking about my old mother journal? I just dont understand ground.. ppl say it is forgiving.. but i can't see how..


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 23, 2006)

KADE said:
			
		

> Are ya talking about my old mother journal? I just dont understand ground.. ppl say it is forgiving.. but i can't see how..


 
No, I was just talking about pics on this site in general, but I will look for your thread tomorrow.


----------



## KADE (Oct 23, 2006)

nothing much.. pics are deleted now probably... was a few months ago.


----------

